# Project: Life



## bicycle (Jun 27, 2011)

We have been working on this piece of art since winter, with extreme long intervals and now its finally finished. It has been made by me, my girlfriend and a friend.
Like the title says its about life. And death, changes, problems, and solutions.
It has been made on a cardboard box with paint, ink, chalk, collage, shoepolish and all kind of other stuff.

View attachment 9186


----------

